# iPad 2 + Apple Remote



## Firestorm_67 (1 Mai 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je ne sais pas si le sujet a déjà était abordé mais j'aimerais savoir si il est possible d'utiliser l'Apple Remote avec l'iPad 2 afin de faire défiler les pages d'un PDF dans iBooks par exemple.

Je sais que l'iPad n'est pas équipé de récepteur infrarouge, c'est pourquoi j'aimerais savoir si par hasard vous ne connaitriez pas un accessoire type dock par exemple qui rendrait possible l'utilisation de cette télécommande ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Jellybass (1 Mai 2011)

Il n'existe rien de tel à ma connaissance. Ça fait un bout de temps que je cherche une télécommande compatible iPad (pour Keynote) et je n'ai toujours rien trouvé. Si tu trouves une solution, fais-le moi savoir.


----------



## amine07 (2 Mai 2011)

Keynote Remote depuis un iPhone ?


----------



## lapinou74 (2 Mai 2011)

Oui tu peux te servir d'un Apple Remote pour commander un appareil iOS, je disposais d'un dock (Apple) qui permettait d'envoyer la vidéo, le son sur une télévision avec un iPod touch ou iPhone mais je crois pas que cela existe pour l'iPad.

En faite, le dock avait lui un récepteur infrarouge qui après envoyait l'information a l'appareil via la prise dock. Renseigne toi si ce dock existe pour iPad aujourd'hui mais a mon avis, cela n'existe pas.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h57 ----------

Tien voila la version récente de ce que j'avais acheter il y a plusieurs année : 
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MC746ZA/A
Le truc, c'est que sa marche que pour les application iPod (ou Musique) et Vidéo, les application officiel quoi, après j'ai jamais pu tester vu qu'il y a quelque année, ces application n'existais même pas, tien nous au courant 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h03 ----------

Ah oui j'ai oublié, réfléchit bien avant d'acheter car cette accessoire vaut 55&#8364; mais tu n'as aucun câbles qui te permettent de le brancher a une télévision, il y a une petite prise vidéo a l'arrière du dock (prise jaune) mais tu auras une résolution plus que nul aujourd'hui, donc tu sera obligé de racheter un AV composite Apple à 35&#8364; et tout sa pour une incompatibilité avec l'iPad...


----------



## Firestorm_67 (3 Mai 2011)

Merci pour vos réponse 

Je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de solution. J'utilise régulièrement mon MacBook avec la Apple Remote pour faire des présentations (à l'aide de PDF). J'aimerais pouvoir remplacer le MacBook par l'iPad afin de gagner de la place dans mon sac déjà bien chargé. La seul possibilité serait de garder l'iPad en main pour faire défiler les pages manuellement mais le câble du projecteur n'est pas assez long et je dois bouger en même temps (et imaginez si il me tombe des mains ).

- lapinou74 :

Je vois exactement de quel dock du parle, je l'utilise à la maison pour mon iPhone, malheureusement je n'ai pas trouvé d'équivalent pour iPad .


----------



## lapinou74 (4 Mai 2011)

Je pense que tu peux trouvé mais sa ne sera pas un officiel, donc a toi te voir et j'en suis pas encore sur.
Des fois, je ne comprends vraiment pas Apple, il y a des trucs qui paraissent logique a créer ou a faire mais non. Si ils ne veulent pas sortir un dock, qu'ils sortent au moins une télécommande bluetooth. Je pense que la solution pour toi, c'est d'utiliser un clavier en bluetooth, tu y a pensé ? tu pourras faire plus de chose a mon avis.


----------



## Firestorm_67 (4 Mai 2011)

Pas bête l'idée du clavier !! (même si un peu plus encombrant)
A voir si il est utilisable pour faire défiler les PDF 

Merci pour l'idée, je n'y avais pas pensé


----------



## Jellybass (4 Mai 2011)

Firestorm_67 a dit:


> Pas bête l'idée du clavier !! (même si un peu plus encombrant)
> A voir si il est utilisable pour faire défiler les PDF
> 
> Merci pour l'idée, je n'y avais pas pensé



Le clavier Bluetooth ne permet pas de faire défiler les slides dans Keynote à ma connaissance. Pour les PDFs, il faudrait voir ; mais je ne suis pas sûr que ça soit une solution très pratique.


----------



## lapinou74 (5 Mai 2011)

Le clavier sera utilisé avec des fonctions très basique, comme écrire (normal), monter le son, changer de musique, mais il ne permet pas une utilisation complète de l'appareil. Qui sait, peut être bientôt un magic trackpad... Tu utilise quelque application pour tes pdf, et tu veux faire quoi exactement ?


----------



## pharmapetel (5 Mai 2011)

Je crois que vous n'avez rien compris.. (air agaçant  )
En fait Apple empêche de piloter l'ipad 2 à distance car c'est un appareil sensé être tenu en permanence dans les mains!
La solution aux problemes de présentation s'appelle l'Apple TV. Tu peux la brancher sur la projo de ta salle de conf et balancer l'image de Keynote dessus en OTA.

Pratique et sur mais cela comporte deux problèmes:
1) cela bouffe de la batterie sur l'ipad qui stream le contenu via wifi
2) ça coûte quand même bien plus cher que la solution avec une remote.

Sinon je trouve quand même étrange que cela ne marche pas avec l'iPhone..


----------



## lapinou74 (5 Mai 2011)

D'accord tu as raison, mais entre acheter un accessoire a environ 50 &#8364; et une Apple TV a  119&#8364; pour s'en servir une fois tous les deux mois, le choix est vite fait, surtout que après, tu peux que louer les séries etc... Voilà quoi ! Je suis d'accord avec toi qu'Apple on créé se produit pour qu'il soit en permanence dans les mains, alors pourquoi ils ont crée l'accessoire pour l'iPhone ? et pas l'iPad qui en aurait surement une plus grande utilité à mon avis.


----------

